# Quiz: Name The Film



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Was watching a film last night and noticed this watch in it.









Looks like it might be a Speedy 

But what is the film?









This is only a tiny fraction of the frame, so if no-one guesses, I'll reveal more of the full frame....


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Green strap







.... it must be "The Muppet Movie"







.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Wrong Ian







I did enhance the image a little to make it brighter...and a little green has crept in.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Event Horizon


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> Event Horizon


Is that the one where the giant metal ball goes mad and things float about







?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I wont bother again, or I'll exclude Rich from playing.









Yes, Event Horizon...


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Sorry, big movie fan am I.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> Sorry, big movie fan am I.


We'll have to find a film with a low "geekiness quotient" - that'll fox yer 







.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I like Hawkey's idea of starting with a tiny fraction of the whole picture, so here's another (easy) one.

Name the film:

*1*


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Easy for you; difficult for me!









Any connection with watches?


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> I like Hawkey's idea of starting with a tiny fraction of the whole picture, so here's another (easy) one.
> 
> Name the film:
> 
> *1*


The Wild Bunch







?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Nope, no watches. The scene I was going to capture did have a watch in it, but this scene came up first and is much more memorable.

Nope, not The Wild Bunch. Dunno why I picked another Western (like Straight to Hell last time). Just had it to hand









OK, a bigger picture:

*2*


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Not The Good,the Bad, and the Ugly







?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

You're right. It's _not_ The Good, the Bad and the Ugly.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Once upon a time in the West?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Mac is da man









Yep, Once Upon a Time in the West:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

*WOO HOO!! *


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Sorry there`s no still, but in which film and who said.....

" Hmmm. Heads. Heads. Heads. Heads. Heads. Heads. Heads. Heads. Heads. Heads. Heads. Heads. Heads. Heads. Heads. Heads. Heads. Heads." ?


----------



## deryckb (Aug 11, 2005)

Off topic what can you use for DVD screen capture?

aka C'era una volta il West


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

"The Six Wives of Henry VIII" plus two sequels. That's eighteen "heads"











deryckb said:


> Off topic what can you use for DVD screen capture?
> 
> aka C'era una volta il West


I used CyberLink's PowerDVD program which simply has a "screen capture" button you can press at the appropriate moment to capture a bitmap image.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> I used CyberLink's PowerDVD program which simply has a "screen capture" button you can press at the appropriate moment to capture a bitmap image.


That's what I used as well.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

OK will more dialogue help?

1st Man on horse.... "Umm, uh... "

2nd Man on horse...."Whoa - whoa, whoa."

slight pause then..

2nd Man .... "Hmmm. Heads. Heads. Heads. Heads. Heads. Heads. Heads. Heads. Heads. Heads. Heads. Heads. Heads. Heads. Heads. Heads. Heads. Heads."

1st man grabs something, looks at it then throws it to 2nd man.

2nd Man..."Heads"


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

It sounds vaguely familiar, but I'm probably confusing it with the "Heads, you're lookin' at the heads" scene from Apocalypse Now. And they were in a boat, not on horseback so I know it's not that









Or am I on completely the wrong track and it's got something to do with an unimaginative coin flipping session


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

rhaythorne said:


> Or am I on completely the wrong track and it's got something to do with an unimaginative coin flipping session


Yes and verbal tennis









OK big hint, there is a Shakespere connection, did no one see this IMO excellent film?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

OK obviously too obscure, it was the film version of Tom Stoppard`s `Rosencrantz & Guildenstern Are Dead`with Gary Oldman,Tim Roth and Richard Dreyfuss.

If you haven`t seen it, check it out, I thought it was brilliant


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Nope, never seen it









OK, last one for tonight (for me anyway). A little experiment - Hangman. Name the film title and/or nominate a letter to add.

_ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ / _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

rich

i'll nominate the letter 'E'

JOHN.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

_ _ _ _ /E_ E_ /_ _ _ _ E _ E _ / _ _ / _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ E

Sorry for the "/" symbols to separate words. The forum software removes excess spaces so the "_" all run together into one long line


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ll go for an `A`


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

_ _ A _ /E_ E_ /_ A _ _ E _ E _ / _ _ / _ A _ _ / _ A _ E

Must remember not to try this again when I've had a few beers







:blink:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

`R` ?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

_ _ A _ /E_ E R /_ A _ _ E _ E _ / _ _ / _ A _ _ / _ A _ E

Only one "R".

First small clue. The title is a question. So there should probably be a "?" at the end


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

`V`


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Is it 'What ever happened to baby Jane?'?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

What Ever Happened to Baby Jane?

You got there just as I was posting Alan


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

What Ever Happened to Baby Jane?








Yep, Alan beats Mac by a minute!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

rhaythorne said:


> What Ever Happened to Baby Jane?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well done that man


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)




----------

